# UKC WPULL March 18-20 - San Antonio TX



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*Hope to see y'all there. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

TEXAS*
*ALAMO CITY WEIGHT PULL CLUB*
*SAN ANTONIO (O) WPULL *
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE *_(Available through Red River Weight Pull Club)_
*Mar 18;* _(This pull is limited to a total of __40 __entries) _*Lori Bowling* (Karyn Dawes backup) WPULL Wheels-B *Entries & Weight in* 5-6 pm *Pull* 7 pm 
*Mar 19; Lori Bowling* (Karyn Dawes backup) WPULL Wheels-A *Entries & Weight in* 8-9 am *Pull* 10 am
*Mar 20; Lori Bowling* (Karyn Dawes backup) WPULL Wheels-B *Entries & Weight in* 8-9 am *Pull* 10 am
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $7.50; PE 20, $15 2nd entry same owner/hander same day received by March 13, 2011
Cuellar Park, 5626 San Fernando Street, 78237; Hwy 90 West toward Del Rio, take the 36th Street exit. Turn right onto 36th Street and follow 36th for 1.5 miles park will be on your right on the corner of 36th Street and San Fernando Street.
Chairperson: Karen Pearce (210) 416-2308 
*Event Secretary:* Pamela Cravets, PO Box 576, Universal City TX 78148 (210) 416-2308 [email protected]
entry limit adjusted 1-18-11


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

I wish I could go..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I may go, just to watch, lol, we shall see, I think i have something going on that weekend, but have to look at my calendar, lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My only concern is outside + Texas + March. It was 85 degrees a few days ago. LOL!


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

and you can never depend on the meteorologist in TX..... blah...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, yep gotta love TX weather, lol. Jennet is right though you can never depend on the weather man


----------

